#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-23
<lubot1> <mitya57> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/01/23/qt-5-9-4-released/
<ahayzen> :-D
<ahayzen> Any idea what version you plan to have in the LTS image? 5.9.5 is planned for end of March...
<lubot1> <mitya57> No idea yet, probably 5.9.4
<ahayzen> Cool, probably the safer option. Will you be updating with the point releases/SRUs? Eg 5.9.5 ship with 18.04.1 ?
<lubot1> <mitya57> We would like to, but the problem is that all code built against 5.9.x and using QObjectPrivate/QWidgetPrivate will break with 5.9.x+1
<lubot1> <mitya57> Maybe we should ask upstream to relax the version check once 5.9 enters ‘Strict’ mode.
<ahayzen> ugh yeah :-/
<lubot1> <mitya57> This is something worth discussing on upstream mailing list
<ahayzen> yeah definitely
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, I can start packaging this later if that's OK?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Yeah, wanna start that discussion upstream or should I?
<lubot1> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Please start, maybe it would be better to use a PPA this time
<lubot1> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I can do it, but not today. If you want to start it, here is the check I refer to: http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/tree/src/corelib/kernel/qobject.cpp#n214
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Would CI Train work?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ok
<lubot1> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Yes, CI Train is what I meant
<lubot1> * mitya57 notices that currently qtbase is uninstallable because pcre2 is in universe
<lubot1> * mitya57
<lubot1> <mitya57> It is quite a small package and does not have any dependencies, so I guess I will file a MIR
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ok
<lubot1> <mitya57> Oh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre2/+bug/1636666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1636666 in pcre2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pcre2" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lubot1> * mitya57 comments on the bug
<lubot1> DanChapman was added by: DanChapman
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot1> <DanChapman> Thanks 😁
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-24
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 When you get a chance, please push your qtbase changes (merge from Debian) to the ubuntu+1 branch and tag it so I can start the Qt 5.9.4 transition
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-26
<lubot1> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Sorry, completely forgot about this. Done now.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Thanks, I'll start the transaction this afternoon
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-27
<valorie> how come mamarley isn't in here?
<valorie> he's building qtwebengine
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging4/
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Get him in here then! 😉
<valorie> I'm not an op who can invite people
<valorie> nor do I remember how to do that, I don't think
<tsimonq2> You are now. ;)
<tsimonq2> And op yourself then /invite
<valorie> done
<valorie> thanks for the ops
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Np
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-28
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Prepping qtbase 5.9.4 locally now
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll be pushing it to a CI Train PPA in a bit
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Hm, is there any way we could set up notifications similar to what the Debian MATE and Debian LXQt teams do where Git push notifications for only the ubuntu+1 branches would come here?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> While I'm waiting for sbuild to go, I've created the ticket.
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | 5.9.4 being staged in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 | Currently: 5.9.3 in Bionic, 5.9.1 in Artful, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/ubuntuqt | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Builds fine, it seems that there's one missing symbol but it's private
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Either way since we're this far in the development cycle I'm going to bump the ABI to get the right packages rebuilt
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I don't want to have what we had last time where some packages weren't rebuilt right...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll probably do the same with qtdeclarative
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Now, later in the development cycle I'd be against an ABI bump, but I think this is needed
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Running it through sbuild one more time before pushing to the PPA...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> qtbase uploaded to the PPA with ~1 appended to it justincase
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: @tsimonq2 we will need in 5.9.4 https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/210552/
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtwayland.git/commit/?h=5.9&id=bf09c7a1493c01a65ee0f110b37a04e653edc08e
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: Ref: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381630
<ubottu> KDE bug 381630 in generic-wayland "Crash in wl_proxy_create_wrapper in QtWayland after window destruction" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<lubot1> <acheronuk> just a reminder
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Oh, thanks.
<lubot1> J290777M was added by: J290777M
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot1> <J290777M> Thank You !!
#ubuntu-qt 2020-01-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-7] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
